# HELP HEDGIE HAS WEIRD COLOR GREEN POOP



## mandatheactress (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm hoping to find someone on here who could help me out with my dilema. My hedgehog Armando who is 2 years old right now, has all of a sudden started having these weird color GREEN poops. This isn't like a green, like eating veggies green, its like a pastel maybe green poop. He started having this problem 2 weeks ago but it seemed to go away because he started having regular colored poops. He's diet didn't change, nor did I feed him anything out of the norm. But out of 2 years of having him this hasn't happened before and I'm not sure what to do. He still tends to have these weird colored green poops maybe like every 2 days, but most of his poops are normal. 

He isn't a very friendly hedgehog, nor does he get out much, but I always give him baths when he needs a cleaning, clean his cage every week, spot clean, and he runs in his wheel. He tends to get scared and frightened very easily compared to my other friendly hedgehogs I have. But none of my other hedgehogs have this problem. It's just him.

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me, or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

See what others say about this, I'm a little confused on the actual color of green you're trying for. Green Poop is caused by an upset stomach which can be caused by a number of things, you've kind of gone over the basics, change in environment, change in diet, even having strange company over for a day or so. My main question is are the poops appearing after bath time? If so, its probably the stress of the bath, since the poop does return to normal, and I have a girl who tends to have a tinge of green poop after her baths, she's a very unfriendly hog.

End result though would be a vet visit, they could probably determine what is going on, but it sounds like its the stress result of baths. Again, see what other people think.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

As Puffers said, green poop might be caused by diet change or stress. It might also be caused by an infection so if you rule out stress of any type (new noises or smells in your house, someone different who came over to visit, etc) a vet visit would be a good idea.


----------

